# MEET "ALPHA"



## ALDABRAMAN (May 28, 2012)

*This is our new addition to our aldabra breeding program, ALPHA! He was just purchased from a zoo here in Florida and is adjusting just fine at our program. He is 62" long, 38" across, and per the zoo keeper he was around 680 pounds last year when last checked by the vet. He was imported in 1935. He is also very easy going and friendly. He did great during his transport and had a great first day!*


----------



## wellington (May 28, 2012)

Looks happy and right at home


----------



## coreyc (May 28, 2012)

Congrats he looks great what a face


----------



## yagyujubei (May 28, 2012)

What a behemoth.


----------



## Neal (May 28, 2012)

Was he an adult when he was imported?

His shell shape reminds me of Cowboy's.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 28, 2012)

Glad everything went well with the move, He looks great, Is he your largest now?


----------



## Jacob (May 28, 2012)

Looks Like another one with character.


----------



## RV's mom (May 28, 2012)

beautiful pics. as always, thank you for sharing


----------



## Laura (May 28, 2012)

how old is he and your other big ones? 
and no quarantine?


----------



## Cherbear (May 28, 2012)

He really cleans up nicely!


----------



## lynnedit (May 28, 2012)

What a good looking guy. And imported in 1935!!!!!!! He could be almost 100....


----------



## Redstrike (May 28, 2012)

Congrats Greg, what a beaut!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 28, 2012)

Neal said:


> Was he an adult when he was imported?
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> His shell shape reminds me of Cowboy's.







Laura said:


> how old is he and your other big ones?
> and no quarantine?



We are unsure, for sure older!





Cherbear said:


> He really cleans up nicely!



*He sure did! *


----------



## kurmaraja12 (May 28, 2012)

*RE: MEET "ALPHA"*

He's smiling in the second picture! Oh how I envy your life


----------



## mshine1217 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Laura (May 28, 2012)

good job getting him detailed.. and that turtle wax makes him shine! doesnt even look like the same guy! ;-)


----------



## ascott (May 28, 2012)

Oh Greg, he is marvelous! !!


----------



## N2TORTS (May 28, 2012)

WOOOOWWW WEEEEE! ....I feel the ground shakin'v^v^


----------



## jojodesca (May 29, 2012)

oh..here is the intro of Alpha...wow 1935?......is he your oldest?


----------



## acrantophis (May 29, 2012)

*RE: MEET "ALPHA"*

I could easily spend a day just sitting with those guys!


----------



## Peaches bts (May 30, 2012)

Awesome creatures!


----------



## JeffG (May 30, 2012)

Congratulations! I hope he fits in fast and makes lots of babies for you!


----------



## JoesMum (May 30, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## ChiKat (May 30, 2012)

What a handsome guy! He looks like a character


----------



## Laurie (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, congratulations!!!!!! I'm glad he's fitting in, but hey, who wouldn't be happy at your place!


----------

